# Sponge/metal clasp?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello there,

My Dwarf Hygro came with the stems wrapped in foam and clamped with a metal clamp. I tried to take this off, but it was starting to rip the roots off, so I stopped and called the LFS people. They said to just leave the foam and metal clasp on the plant so that the plant doesn't come apart and start to float..... is this right or should I risk pulling the roots off the plant sliding the clamp off? (I don't think I have anything to cut the clamp)..... I got the plants yesterday and planted them as is, so the roots won't have gone too deep yet if I have to uproot it.

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should try to get them both off, especially if the foam you mention is rock wool (looks like fiberglass insulation). That can seriously hurt your fish. The metal clamp shouldn't cause any real problems, but when the plant stems start to get larger the metal strip will start to cut into the stems of the plant and potentially kill it. Kill the base of the stem, not the plant. Which then requires you to have to replant. I alsways remove them and then cut the stems above where the weight was and then plant. If the stem is firmly planted it shouldn't go anywhere.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The clamp is really easy to unwrap.Just get the rockwool off first.I use water and gently use my fingernail to coax it off.Take your time and itll be ok if some of the roots are pulled off.

If it gets too annoying,just cut the stems right there at the rockwool,and plant that.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The rockwool and the clasp need to go. The clasp is often times lead or tin and can mess up your substrate, in addition to what's mentioned above. The rockwool is mineral-soaked fiberglass and the fibers will flood the tank, stick to your fish, and eventually kill them.

Roots can regrow, as well. A plant gets the majority of its nutrients from its roots, but at least 30% of what it needs it can get from the water through its leaves as well.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice. When I got home this evening, I uprooted the plant, (it had only been in there for a day or two, so it hadn't rooted itself yet). The metal band was actually quite flexible and I was able to bend it open, take it off and then peel the foam off the roots. Plant is now re-planted and looking great!!


----------

